# Basil Edamame



## kitchenelf (May 9, 2005)

These were so simple and amazingly wonderful.

Just buy already shelled edamame and heat slightly in microwave.  When done pour on basil-flavored olive oil.


----------



## pdswife (May 9, 2005)

Oh yummmy!  Sounds like a great afternoon snack.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 11, 2005)

They are surprisingly good - good with before dinner drinks.


----------



## Foodfiend (May 12, 2005)

What is edamame?  I tried looking it up (a dictionary on Yahoo) and it said there was no such word.


----------



## GB (May 12, 2005)

Foodfiend said:
			
		

> What is edamame?  I tried looking it up (a dictionary on Yahoo) and it said there was no such word.


They are soy beans. They are absolutely delicious and addictive.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 12, 2005)

They can be found in the frozen section of grocery stores and also in the produce section - usually with some organic and meatless stuff.  They can be served whole and you pop them into your mouth right out of the shell, or you can buy them shelled.  I used the shelled.

Here are a few sources for a good description:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...la:en-US:official&oi=defmore&q=define:Edamame


----------



## Foodfiend (May 13, 2005)

Ahh.  Thank you very much.  I was going nuts trying to figure out what it was.


----------



## ironchef (May 13, 2005)

Soybeans are pretty versatile. If you're hosting a dinner or cocktail party and you want to use them as appetizers, a cool thing to do is to make 3-4 different kinds using different flavored oils. Besides basil oil, these others would work well:


Chili Oil
Roasted Garlic Oil
Truffle Oil
Wasabi Oil
Curry Oil
Vanilla Bean Oil


----------



## kitchenelf (May 14, 2005)

Thanks ironchef - they all sound great - now I just need to find the oils


----------



## ironchef (May 14, 2005)

Except for the Roaste Garlic Oil and the Truffle Oil, the rest are pretty simple to make. Just be sure that you use a neutral flavored oil such as grapeseed or canola. Extra light Olive Oil works fine as well.

For the curry/chili oil, use 1/2 cup of curry or chili powder to 1 cup of oil. Whisk it together, and let it sit at least overnight. The powder will drop to the bottom and you can use the oil which will come to the top. The longer you let it sit, the more pungent in flavor it will become. You can just add more oil to the mixture as you use it too. Just be sure that you keep it in an airtight container in the fridge to prevent any spoilage or bacterial growth. 

For the vanilla bean oil, use 3 split vanilla beans per every 1 cup of oil and use the same method above.

For the wasabi oil, use 2 Tbsp. wasabi + water to make a thick paste. Whisk in one cup of oil and use the same method above.


----------



## lyndalou (May 19, 2005)

How do you pronounce it?


----------



## GB (May 19, 2005)

Ed ah mom may


----------



## pdswife (May 19, 2005)

I like mine with just a little soya sauce.


----------



## lyndalou (May 20, 2005)

Thanks GB, I'll have to say it ten times so I don't forget.


----------



## GB (May 20, 2005)

The first time I ordered it I thought I was so cool cause I knew what it was and no one else had heard of it. The waiter asked what we were having for aps. I ordered "edame (pronounced edda may). He looked at me and trying his hardest not to laugh said "you mean edamame right?". I turned beat red, but have never mispronounced it since


----------

